# Coyote calling tip



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

People stress being careful not to expose yourself too much on the way into the stand but what I saw this morning prompted me to post this.

I think more often than not, when nothing comes in to your stand, there is something watching from a distance.

Leave as stealthy as you can also. Don't stand up on the ridge top and then walk it back to your vehicle. If I can see you from 1/2 mile away as I'm driving 60 down the highway, I'm sure the coyote(s) lying a couple hundred yards out can too.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Good Advise!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good advice but most times that nothing comes in, there is nothing there to begin with.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree with reb8600. Or we didn't call long enough.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

The more you call, the more you will realize there are coyotes that will just hang up at 500 yards to 1 mile and just watch. Lots of times, if you see them, and can get out without them making you out, you can get closer and they will play the game.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are some that hang up but you make it sound like most stands are like that if something dont come in. I have been calling long enough to know that you cant call what isnt there. Believe it or not most of your stands that nothing comes in it is because they are not there. I dont try to call them in from miles away either. My experience has taught me that calling loud does not produce.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> There are some that hang up but you make it sound like most stands are like that if something dont come in. I have been calling long enough to know that you cant call what isnt there. Believe it or not most of your stands that nothing comes in it is because they are not there. I dont try to call them in from miles away either. My experience has taught me that calling loud does not produce.


I can tell you've called a lot. Only us veteran callers would know that.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Reb, while looking my records of years of calling stands, I noticed a trend (only successful stands). We've had most coyotes come in at 2 minutes and 11 minutes during our stands. Do your records reflect anything like that?


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm just basing it on my experiences. No, I don't think it happens at EVERY stand.
If you locate them first, they are in the area. How far will a howl carry on a slight breeze? I don't know. How far away can a coyote hear that howl? I don't know that either. Perhaps Reb or Longbow can enlighten us.
I just wanted people to think about it and assume that was the case and to leave as stealthy as possibly so as not to mess things up for another day.
Yes, I know what happens when you assume and it seems that there is always somebody just waiting to make you look like an ass. I will go practice some more so I can get every coyote to respond.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

longbow said:


> Hey Reb, while looking my records of years of calling stands, I noticed a trend (only successful stands). We've had most coyotes come in at 2 minutes and 11 minutes during our stands. Do your records reflect anything like that?


Mine are at about the 3 minute and 8 minute mark with the majority being about 8 minutes. I usually dont spend more than 15-20 minutes on stand depending on what the area looks like. The areas I hunt, if they are there by 15 minutes and I cant see any in the area it usually means there is nothing coming.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

pibjr said:


> If you locate them first, they are in the area. How far will a howl carry on a slight breeze? I don't know. How far away can a coyote hear that howl? I don't know that either. Perhaps Reb or Longbow can enlighten us.


A howl will travel a long way without a breeze and a coyote will hear it for several miles. If I hear one a couple miles away, I close the gap instead of trying to call him from that far. My experience tells me they will not cover that distance very often. I try to get into their territory or comfort zone. On every stand you should always be quiet leaving and am not disputing that fact with you. I just dont see the need to try calling a coyote from a further distance than he is probably going to come. If one issues a warning bark, you may just as well leave and not call at all because he is not going to come in. Save it for another time and sneak in.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't try to call them from a mile away either. That's the benefit of locating them first, so you can get close enough they will hopefully respond and you can also pick a set up that will hopefully be to your advantage. The mile away comment had to do with other coyotes that hear the commotion and hold up for whatever reason(a different territory, different age or whatever).
If you are working a vocal coyote (especially with dogs) that is a 1/2 mile away from you, it would be easy for another coyote to hear the commotion and just watch from a distance.

I should have said this earlier. I don't do much calling in the late fall/winter (traps seem to be more productive for me). I'm sure you know how things change in the spring and summer.

Just some miscommunication. No harm no foul.:grin:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

pibjr said:


> I don't try to call them from a mile away either. That's the benefit of locating them first, so you can get close enough they will hopefully respond and you can also pick a set up that will hopefully be to your advantage. The mile away comment had to do with other coyotes that hear the commotion and hold up for whatever reason(a different territory, different age or whatever).
> If you are working a vocal coyote (especially with dogs) that is a 1/2 mile away from you, it would be easy for another coyote to hear the commotion and just watch from a distance.
> 
> I should have said this earlier. I don't do much calling in the late fall/winter (traps seem to be more productive for me). I'm sure you know how things change in the spring and summer.
> ...


That could very well be true.


----------

